# Forum Leaderboards



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Check it and chase it











http://www.guitarscanada.com/vbactivity.php?do=leaderboards


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, not that I'm competing, but how are the 'points for posts' determined? Is it posts within a certain period or total posts since the Big Bang?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bluzfish said:


> Just out of curiosity, not that I'm competing, but how are the 'points for posts' determined? Is it posts within a certain period or total posts since the Big Bang?


This particular board is total points since I added the activity hack. Points are awarded for each of those categories. it can be reset at any time. However, since I finally figured out all the mess I had after we got hacked last year I will start running contests again which are for a specific period of time. A week, a month etc. We give away stuff like Gold Memberships, guitar straps, whatever I may have laying around. Sometimes donated items.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's nice that there is some recognition, but I don't know that these are metrics of what really matters. There is no means for registering "That really made me think/rethink", or "That was a great tip / really helped me out", or "That really made me smile / made my day /made me glad I come here". 

Keeping in mind the truism that what gets rewarded tends to get overvalued, chasing such indicators strikes me as risking the forum moving in an undesirable direction. It certainly provides some interesting information, but I would hesitate encouraging members to pursue ratcheting up such numbers in any deliberate way.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mhammer said:


> It's nice that there is some recognition, but I don't know that these are metrics of what really matters. There is no means for registering "That really made me think/rethink", or "That was a great tip / really helped me out", or "That really made me smile / made my day /made me glad I come here".
> 
> Keeping in mind the truism that what gets rewarded tends to get overvalued, chasing such indicators strikes me as risking the forum moving in an undesirable direction. It certainly provides some interesting information, but I would hesitate encouraging members to pursue ratcheting up such numbers in any deliberate way.


The "like" button usually gets used for any kind of recognition. These metrics are more for general information. Frankly I dont think anyone pays enough attention to them to have any worries :smile-new:


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Can I suggest a love button?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Can the "dislike" button be changed to "I respectfully Disagree"? I would personally use it more if it was.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Points for most jealous: Clean Channel


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The "like" button usually gets used for any kind of recognition. These metrics are more for general information. Frankly I dont think anyone pays enough attention to them to have any worries :smile-new:


I hope, but also suspect, you're correct.

As for the "Dislike" button. I have never pressed it intentionally, but I have pressed it inadvertently more times than I care to recall. Bloody stupid small tablet screen and stubby fingers! :sAng_scream:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Guitar101 said:


> Can the "dislike" button be changed to "I respectfully Disagree"? I would personally use it more if it was.


Probably. I can look into it


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> I hope, but also suspect, you're correct.
> 
> As for the "Dislike" button. I have never pressed it intentionally, but I have pressed it inadvertently more times than I care to recall. Bloody stupid small tablet screen and stubby fingers! :sAng_scream:


That explains it. I was wondering.

I'll throw the voodoo doll in the bin.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow. I not even in the "anything" category. Must try harder.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Bunch of hacks and panderers.

funny, the category of Most Awesome, was omitted....as I surely would have been the leader.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd be a shoe-in for the bluzest fish category... just sayin'...



Okay, who just said shut up???


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> Isn't nikkisixx100 the guy who only sells stuff and never participates? What exactly is he "leading" in?


That would be for uploading pictures of gear for sale


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

With almost 7200 posts, I feel left out. 

mhammer beat with 3572 "Points for Posts"
Admittedly, his posts are far more informative, educational and always more lengthy than mine.
Maybe he gets 2 points for every post because of the above?

Cheers

Dave

- - - Updated - - -



adcandour said:


> I'll throw the voodoo doll in the bin.


You are so creative and have a fabulous (albeit sometimes warped ...which I usually enjoy) sense of humour.

Congratulations...I applaud you!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

That's why I asked about the criteria - I always wondered but ... Now I feel neglected too.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I find it tough to believe I'm not up there, LOL. Mind you I tend to follow the multi post rule.

edit: I have a feedback score of 180 and a points for attachment of "2". Something sounds fishy.



GuitarsCanada said:


> That would be for uploading pictures of gear for sale


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

davetcan said:


> I find it tough to believe I'm not up there, LOL. Mind you I tend to follow the multi post rule.
> 
> edit: I have a feedback score of 180 and a points for attachment of "2". Something sounds fishy.


Let me correct that, ataching and uploading are two separate things. You are probably uploading them direct and others are attaching them


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I do 99% of my browsing on my phone now, and since the switch I never really thank posts or threads. Continue!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So what you're saying is that browsing here is a "thankless job"?


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

Are there points for being a sponge and sucking up all the great information found on these forums? If so, that's a category I might actually be able to win! LOL


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guitar101 said:


> Can the "dislike" button be changed to "I respectfully Disagree"? I would personally use it more if it was.


That will upset one of the members here. He clicks dislike on at least half of my threads/posts. I wouldn't want to take away the joy he gets from it. This will likely garner one more. I think deep down he does really like me and just wants me at the top of another list.:smile-new:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I just link everything to my photobucket album.



GuitarsCanada said:


> Let me correct that, ataching and uploading are two separate things. You are probably uploading them direct and others are attaching them


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Under the radar - right where I like to be.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> That will upset one of the members here. He clicks dislike on at least half of my threads/posts. I wouldn't want to take away the joy he gets from it. This will likely garner one more. I think deep down he does really like me and just wants me at the top of another list.:smile-new:


It wouldn't bother me at all actually. Pretty much nothing about the online world bothers me. I just 'dislike' your posts that you are being annoying in or fake - like when you give advice about guitar purchasing. You should have owned a few guitars and played a bit before doing that. I would probably 'dislike' all of them if I read them all because often you are saying what everyone already knows or repeating something that you read online to try to look like you have knowledge. 

'Deep down' I don't like you because you are fake, a hypocrite, a liar and immature.

As for other lists...you ARE at the top of another one.


I have to admit that it used to bother me that you had the Jehovah's Witness link in your signature but that was removed (that was a sly way to try to get people to check out the JW site in the 'other forums' thread). It doesn't bother me that you are a JW, as I know others, *but it does explain a lot*.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Alright! Looks like this thread is about to get interesting ... :smile-new:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> It wouldn't bother me at all actually. Pretty much nothing about the online world bothers me. I just 'dislike' your posts that you are being annoying in or fake - like when you give advice about guitar purchasing. You should have owned a few guitars and played a bit before doing that. I would probably 'dislike' all of them if I read them all because often you are saying what everyone already knows or repeating something that you read online to try to look like you have knowledge.
> 
> 'Deep down' I don't like you because you are fake, a hypocrite, a liar and immature.
> 
> ...


:stirpot:................


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey, Scott, can I borrow that can of worms you have at the back of your cupboard? Oh, you already opened it? Okay. By the way I still have that big ol' can o' whoop-ass you loaned me. I'll get it back to you right away.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Alright! Looks like this thread is about to get interesting ... :smile-new:



No, it just got hateful and nasty.

Frankly it's pretty immature in my opinion.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> No, it just got hateful and nasty.
> 
> Frankly it's pretty immature in my opinion.


Well, Steadfastly brought it up...so, I assumed that he wanted to talk about it.

What could be more immature than thowing in a post that is controversial or makes a statement which requires clarification and then not responding to questions about it?
That was Steadfastly's M.O. for a long time.

What could be more immature than telling a lie, being caught in it and called on it and not being grown up enough to just own up to it & just running away instead?

What's more immature than compiling a bunch of information and opinions and then passing off advice based on it?

THAT is immature and it is Steadfastly. I am an honest and ethical person.Sometimes I do hold things back in the interest of decorum but not in the case of this guy...and particularly not when HE brings it up.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Cartcanuck said:


> Are there points for being a sponge and sucking up all the great information found on these forums? If so, that's a category I might actually be able to win! LOL


That's what I use the "Like" button for. My tiny way of thanking those who actually know what they're talking about as opposed to me who barely even knows he's talking.

Neil


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

davetcan said:


> I just link everything to my photobucket album.


Unfortunately no points for that


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

These points + $5 will get you a coffee at Starbucks... ;^)

Sorta like getting "likes" and collecting friends on FB, dontcha think? We've really come a long way from high school, haven't we??


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh my God! How can I go on?



GuitarsCanada said:


> Unfortunately no points for that


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL.

Here are a couple more of my favourites:

Human beings, who are almost unique in having the ability to learn from the experience of others, are also remarkable for their apparent disinclination to do so.

A common mistake that people make when trying to design something completely foolproof is to underestimate the ingenuity of complete fools.



nkjanssen said:


> It's OK, Dave. I'm starting my own points system and Douglas Adams quotes get 200 points, so you're doing OK.
> 
> Here's the leaderboard:
> 
> ...


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

The Leaderboard I want to see is "Dislikes". Why hide it. I may even make the list as I gave 1 "Dislike" awhile back. Accidental "Dislikes" don't count. It happens to the best of us.

DISLIKES . . . . DISLIKES . . . . DISLIKES . . . . _"I'm holding a sign and protesting in front of Scott's house"

OK, who's the SOB that gave me a "dislike"_


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Guitar101 said:


> The Leaderboard I want to see is "Dislikes". Why hide it. I may even make the list as I gave 1 "Dislike" awhile back. Accidental "Dislikes" don't count. It happens to the best of us.
> 
> DISLIKES . . . . DISLIKES . . . . DISLIKES


I was going to dislike your post just so I could take the lead as I believe I've used it once before so I'd have two... but there's no reason to dislike it otherwise so I couldn't do it.

edit; it doesn't matter anyway as according to Stead the most dislikes handed out category is lead by Smorg.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Milkman said:


> No, it just got hateful and nasty.
> 
> Frankly it's pretty immature in my opinion.


LMAO at this one, so hurt that you had to comment and now, due to your ignoring me you can't respond...haha that is too good.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> Well, Steadfastly brought it up...so, I assumed that he wanted to talk about it.
> 
> What could be more immature than thowing in a post that is controversial or makes a statement which requires clarification and then not responding to questions about it?
> That was Steadfastly's M.O. for a long time.
> ...


You're only making yourself look bad dude.

You hate someone? Put them on your ignore list.There are several dickheads on mine.

This crap just poisons the environment for everyone.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

oh wow! i made the list! and i've really slowed down, too! it's an honor


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Lets be honest: we need something to spice things up around here. A vanilla forum is putting it mildy. 

I like this definition of vanilla from Urban Dictionary:

normal and boring sex. 
used by more sexually adventerous people kinked to describe the dull sex had by the unimaginative 
he's so vanilla he probably thinks leaving the lights on is dirty.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> You're only making yourself look bad dude.
> 
> You hate someone? Put them on your ignore list.There are several dickheads on mine.
> 
> This crap just poisons the environment for everyone.


I agree...when people don't let go of personal vendettas, it's starts to look kinda obsessive/stalker-ish.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow, this one is derailing in a most excellent manner... where's my popcorn eating gif when I need it.

btw milkman, isn't calling people a dickhead worse than what your actually complaining about and isn't that typical of a dickhead... wait, don't answer that I got it... yes and yes.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

gtone said:


> These points + $5 will get you a* coffee* at Starbucks... ;^)
> 
> Sorta like getting "likes" and collecting friends on FB, dontcha think? We've really come a long way from high school, haven't we??


Coffee! Did you say a coffee?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> It's OK, Dave. I'm starting my own points system and Douglas Adams quotes get 200 points, so you're doing OK.
> 
> Here's the leaderboard:
> 
> ...




NK, I really appreciate your keen sense of humour. You made me laugh out loud!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jimmy_D said:


> where's my popcorn eating gif when I need it.


Will this do instead...in a warped sort of way?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Jimmy_D said:


> I was going to dislike your post just so I could take the lead as I believe I've used it once before so I'd have two... but there's no reason to dislike it otherwise so I couldn't do it.
> 
> edit; it doesn't matter anyway as according to Stead the most dislikes handed out category is lead by Smorg.


Hey, that's not fair. I did not name names. Smorgy, himself came on here and posted that information. I was just upset he didn't dislike my post. I thought it would garner me another one but sigh, unfortunately, I will have to wait awhile before I can add to my total.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> It's OK, Dave. I'm starting my own points system and Douglas Adams quotes get 200 points, so you're doing OK.
> 
> Here's the leaderboard:
> 
> ...


There should be a category for DH references as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2014)

Diablo said:


> There should be a category for DH references as well.


how so? lol.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> It's OK, Dave. I'm starting my own points system and Douglas Adams quotes get 200 points, so you're doing OK.
> 
> Here's the leaderboard:
> 
> ...


Well, I know I've quoted Douglas Adams more than once on threads around here.
I'd like my points.
But then, it is a mistake to think you can solve any major problems just with potatoes.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Most "Likes" for one post (24)

*Mooh is cool, no more cancer blues. - *Get yourselves checked. Don't put it off. Please.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Lets be honest: we need something to spice things up around here. A vanilla forum is putting it mildy.


Spicy is good. Personal attacks are not spice. They're shite.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This thread seems to have shaken a few things up on its own


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Spicy is good. Personal attacks are not spice. They're shite.


No...unwarranted personal attacks are shite.

I said nothing that was not true. If one conducts themself in a particular manner then it is not out of bounds to have it mentioned...ESPECIALLY when that person opens the can of worms himself/herself.


----------

